# Pid 0 - kernel process. High CPU



## VitS (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi,

Using htop - I can see strange process: PID 0 by root kernel process 

And it is jumping from 10 to 50 % usage.

I thought tat maybe someone process command and it still active, but checking with ( w ) - I found only myself and I have only one terminal opened.

In google I didn't found more about this process.  So could You, please, explain me what this process is about and maybe how to stabilize it?

FreeBSD 12-0

Thank You,


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2021)

The first PID is 1 and that's typically init(8). PID 0 is the kernel itself, not a process.



VitS said:


> FreeBSD 12-0


FreeBSD 12.0 is End-of-Life since Februari 2020. Update your system to 12.2.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 8, 2021)

Process ID 0 can be naturally busy in various situations. File system activity can make the kernel busy, and so on.


----------

